# Starting problem with 2005 New Holland TC30



## Dennis Wise (Apr 24, 2019)

Is anyone having starting problems with their TC30s. Mine will start if it has been sitting for a while, but after that it runs far awhile then dies, and won't restart. I will let it sit for 30 minute to and hour then it restarts, sometime, almost like something has to reset or cool down. I've checked safety switches, even jumpered them, but still won't start. Haven't checked the safety start relay or any of the Kill relays, not sure how these play into the scheme of things, though. Is it maybe something to do with the fuel shut-off system, not sure but I would like some expert advise before it goes to the shop


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure sounds like a fuel problem. When did you last change the fuel filter? Is your fuel filter valve wide open?


----------



## Dennis Wise (Apr 24, 2019)

I think I can rule out fuel system now since I talked to a New Holland repairman today, he says that due to the fact that tractor doesn't even turn over, it's isn't fuel related.


----------



## Dennis Wise (Apr 24, 2019)

Something else to add from the mechanic I talked to today. He said I need to test the Safety Controller is that the same thing as the Safety start switch?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Part #5 I believe.Looking at $350.00 to $425.00 from what I can find.
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr58343ar676507bi1840848-5


----------



## Dennis Wise (Apr 24, 2019)

Now the dilemma is do I spend the money on a new one not knowing if old is bad or do I find out how to test the old one


----------

